# The Abrams M1A1 Tank



## FastTrax (Oct 15, 2021)

www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ground/m1-intro.htm

www.enemyforces.net/tanks/m1a1abrams.htm

https://man.fas.org/dod-101/sys/land/m1.htm

www.army-technology.com/projects/m1a1-2-abrams-main-battle-tank/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M1_Abrams


----------



## jerry old (Oct 15, 2021)

Tank is 40 years old, ancient in military terms, but still the best.
It has been good so long because other nations could not afford to chase Abrams.
They have closed the gap, more or less


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 16, 2021)

I like those massive multiband antennas on those monsters. There are a couple of communications forums whose members restore demilled SINGARS tac radios from Fair Radio Sales and some well known reputable E-bay sellers. Of course the receive modules are intact but the transmit modules and key encoders are removed but the 25 MHz to 68 MHz VHF low band models receive stateside bomb and gunnery range exercises quite well. I listen to them using an ICOM R75 with a low band Ringo Ranger antenna but that 150hz tone is quite annoying. Every so often when FANG works Avon Park and Tarpon I listen to them on an ICOM R8500. An old head told me how you can tell a fighter from a bomber on the radio is the bomber pilots voices sound like regular airline pilots and the fighter jocks voices sounds muffled because of the mask and when they are banking into the G turns you can hear their heavy breathing and voices straining. Who knew?


----------

